# Heath, OH - #1692 F Blk Longhaired?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.lcounty.com follow links to dog kennel

Licking Co AS, #1692, says Belgian, putting here in case she's a LH Black, avail 12/10

Opinions?








[/img]


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The face looks Belgian to me, the muzzle shape and eye set...but I suppose it could be a Belgian-y looking GSD.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:I suppose it could be a Belgian-y looking GSD.


Let's go with that.









GORGEOUS! I would love a LC black... bet she could keep Renji busy all day.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW!!!!
She looks just like Amber from the boards I rescued.
Could be her twin.

She is stunning.....


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

A full body shot could help decide. Good looking dog either way.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

My Belgian contact is calling on this one; apparently IS a Belgian


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Heard from Belgian contact. This dog was a collie/border collie mix, there is a breeder in the area intentionally doing this. SHe was rescued by an out of state all breed group.


----------

